# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  دانش آموزان پایه دهم بیچاره شدند

## NESTA

این روزا زمان هدایت تحصیلی برای دانش آموزان بدبخت سیستم آموزشی جدید است که سروصدا های زیادی را به پا کرده است .  

دانش آموزانی با معدل بالای 19 رو میفرستن رشته کاردانش که اصلا مورد علاقه دانش آموز نیست  رشته تجربی رو شدیدا محدود کرده اند 

 50 درصد کل دانش آموزان باید برن فنی و حرفه ای و کاردانش 

 این تصمیم گیری های 1 شبه و شتابزده می تواند نتایج زیان بار و جبران ناپذیری را بر پیکره دانش آموزان وارد کند.

شیوه نامه خنده دار هدایت تحصیلی :

 نظر دانش‌آموز  با امتیاز 10 درصد 

 نظر والدین با امتیاز 5 درصد

 نظر معلمان تمام دروس دوره اول متوسطه با امتیاز 10 درصد

 نتایج آزمون‌های مشاوره‌ای با امتیاز 30 درصد

 نتایج عملکرد تحصیلی یا همان نمرات درسی با امتیاز 35 درصد 

 نظرات مشاور با امتیاز 10 درصد. 

می بینید که نظر خود دانش آموز به پشیزی نمی ارزه و تنها 10 درصد حق دخالت در سرنوشت خودش رو داره


هدف از هدایت تحصیلی نهم :

هدایت دانش آموزان به رشته پرطرفدار و آینده دار کاردانش !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

واقعا از صمیم قلب متأسف شدم

----------


## Forgotten

منبع خبر رسمی ؟؟

----------


## mohamad.wre

همین امرم که 80% برن تجربی هم یه زیانه برا کشور
اینا همش حرکات شتابزده هست برا جمع کردن کاری که قبلا کردن. با این کارا حل نیمشه باید زیربنایی مشکل  رو حل کنن
اولیشم توضیع درامد مناسب بین رشته هاست

----------


## Mariyana

> این روزا زمان هدایت تحصیلی برای دانش آموزان بدبخت سیستم آموزشی جدید است که سروصدا های زیادی را به پا کرده است .  دانش آموزانی با معدل های بالای 19 رو دارن میفرستن رشته کاردانش که اصلا مورد علاقه دانش آموز نیست  رشته تجربی رو شدیدا محدود کرده اند و 50 درصد کل دانش آموزان باید برن فنی و حرفه ای و کاردانش  این تصمیم گیری های 1 شبه و شتابزده می تواند نتایج زیان بار و جبران ناپذیری را بر پیکره دانش آموزان وارد کند.


زوري كه نيست بريد شكايت كنيد پرونده تون رو بگيريد ديوان عدالت اداري هزارتا راه حل يا حتي بازرسي كل كشور( اين مورد رو من خودم تو دبيرستان مشكل پيدا كردم گزارش دادم بهشون سريعا بررسي كردن فرد خاطي هم اخراج شد)  فقط نشينيد كه ديگران بيان درستش كنند خودتون تلاش كنيد

----------


## mohamad.wre

> منبع خبر رسمی ؟؟


بابا اخبارم داشت نشون  میداد
دختره معدل 19.80
گفته بودن باید بری فنی  :Yahoo (111):

----------


## NESTA

خبرگزاری تسنیم - اعتراض چند روزه نهمی‌ها به هدایت تحصیلی/ "رتبه‌بندی" اشک دانش‌آموزان اصفهانی را درآورد

----------


## Forgotten

> بابا اخبارم داشت نشون  میداد
> دختره معدل 19.80
> گفته بودن باید بری فنی


من اخرین باری که تلویزیون نگاه کردم یادم نمیاد اگر خبر رسمی دارید ادرس بدید چون برادر خودمم سال بعد نهمه ببینم چه خبره 
خیلی ممنون

----------


## Baloot

تب بزشک شدن نابود کرده رشته ی تجربیرو الان 1.5 برابر 4 رشته ی دیگه فقط دانش اموز تجربی تو کنکورشرکت میکنن هر سال هم داره بیشتر میشه در اینده ی نزدیک به 100% هم میرسه! بابا وقتی طرف حقوق 200 ملیونی دولت یه بزشک رو میبینه که 4 برابر رییس جمهور امریکا میگیره با خودش میگه مگه دیوونه ام  برم مهندسی که مدرک شریفش رو توی دهات هم میدن میام میشم بزشک کسی هم جرات نداره برا خودم سلطنت میکنم ! این تب به فارغ التحصیلان لیسانس و حتی فوق لیسانس دانشگاه های مثل تهران هم کشیده شده.مطمین باشید اگه این طرحا نباشه افتضاح سیستم اموزشی کشور به بحران تبدیل میشه.

----------


## Behnam10

برادر من امسال دهمیه و با معدل 20 ، اولویت اولش شد تجربی و دوم هم ریاضی . خداروشکر مشکلی براش پیش نیومد ( البته چون سمپاد بود و مدیریت مدرسش هم یه جورایی کنترل اموزش و پروش استان رو در دست دارند) . هیچکدوم از دوستاش هم براشون مشکلی پیش نیومد .
فکر کنم همه چی برمیگرده به اون مدرسه ای که هستند .

----------


## reza__sh

نه که ما الان خیلی خوشبختیم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## tabrizcity

*خب به سادگی میتونید غیر انتفاعی ثبت نام کنید فقط اون کارنامه ی انتخاب رشته که بهشون میدن مخصوص مدارس دولتی هستش 
ما یه همسایه داریم معدلش 15.63 بود رفت غیر انتفاعی تجربی ثبت نام کرد به همین راحتی
لطفا برای هر موضوع بیخودی تاپیک نزنید*

----------


## biology115

هر دم از این ویران شده خبری میرسد ...

----------


## sajad564

اقا برای فارغ از تحصیل ها که مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟؟مثلا طرف با دیپلم ریاضی تجربی کنکور بده...

----------


## tabrizcity

> اقا برای فارغ از تحصیل ها که مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟؟مثلا طرف با دیپلم ریاضی تجربی کنکور بده...


نه هیچ مشکلی نیست

----------


## NESTA

> اقا برای فارغ از تحصیل ها که مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟؟مثلا طرف با دیپلم ریاضی تجربی کنکور بده...


الان مشکلی پیش نمیاد تا زمانی که یکی از مسئولین آموزش و پرورش با زنش دعواش بشه و قانون جدید تصویب کنه

----------


## _Bahar_

بچه ها رو بدبخت کردن با این قانونایی که تصویب میکنن. :Yahoo (75):

----------


## NESTA

دوستانی که میگن برن غیر انتفاعی حسابی نفسشون از جای گرم درمیاد

لطفا وضع اقتصادی مردم جامعه رو ببینید بعد سخنان حکمیانه بزنید

بیشتر مردم ایران الان زیر خط فقر هستن و برای تأمین نیازهای اولی (خوراک ، پوشاک ، مسکن) دچار مشکل حاد هستن

نمیتونن یه جفت کفش برای دانش آموز بخرن چه برسه به پرداخت هزینه 10 میلیونی غیر انتفاعی !!!!!!!!!

----------


## rezagmi

تاپیک الکی :Yahoo (68): 
این قانون که همین دیرو.ز لغو شد :Yahoo (35):

----------


## _7challenger6_

*ما ملت شریف محکومیم ****** . دانش آموزان پایه دهم هم روش . 
البته اعتراض کنید از آموزش پرورش بگیر تا شهرداری .کنکوری های ۹۵ که سر تاثیر معدل از اعتراض ها جواب گرفتن شما هم جواب میگیرید البته تجربی هم همچین آش دهن سوزی نیست وفکر نکنید گل وبلبله چه از لحاظ سنگینی دروس چه از لحاظ سختی کنکور چه از لحاظ انتخاب رشته چه از لحاظ تعداد شرکت کننده سخترین رشتست .اما رشته هاش خوبه اگر بتونید قبول بشید واینکه بهشون علاقه داشته باشید*

----------


## KowsarDDC

من داداشم،امسال میره دهم رشته شو تجربی انتخاب کرد مشکلی هم براش پیش نیومد،البته غیرانتفاعی ثبت نامش کردیم

----------


## _Bahar_

> من داداشم،امسال میره دهم رشته شو هم تجربی انتخاب کرد مشکلی هم براش پیش نیومد،البته غیرانتفاعی ثبت نامش کردیم


عزیزم خودت داری میگی غیر انتفاعی.
کسی که پول نداره ولی باهوشه باید چی کار کنه؟

----------


## KowsarDDC

> عزیزم خودت داری میگی غیر انتفاعی.
> کسی که پول نداره ولی باهوشه باید چی کار کنه؟


فکر نکنم به نوع مدرسه ش ربط داشته باشه :Yahoo (117):

----------


## saj8jad

> تاپیک الکی
> این قانون که همین دیرو.ز لغو شد


منبع خبر؟  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## _Bahar_

> فکر نکنم به نوع مدرسه ش ربط داشته باشه


میگن که داره  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## rezagmi

> منبع خبر؟


فکر کنم بین خبرهای همین سایت دیدم

----------


## saj8jad

اونایی که میخوان برن تجربی فقط باید معدلشون رو 20 بگیرن تا دیگه بهانه باقی نمونه که طرف رو بفرستن کارودانش  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## rezagmi

> میگن که داره


کلا مدارس رو سهمیه بندی کردن چه دولتی چه غیر انتفاعی

----------


## saj8jad

> فکر کنم بین خبرهای همین سایت دیدم



من که ندیدم ولی فکر نکنم قانونش رو لغو کرده باشن

----------


## saj8jad

آخه معدل 19 و کارودانش؟!  :Yahoo (21):  ، حقیقتا عجیبه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## dorsa20

مملکت داره به کجا میره؟؟.......

----------


## Ali.psy

این قانون همین امروز لغو شد جای نگرانی نيست انتخاب رشته اجباری لغو شده دوما ریاضی تجربی در مدارس سمپاد رو امسال محدود کردن به زیر 15نفر بقیه باید مدارس نمونه شاهد و.   بخونن...

----------


## Bano.m

> من که ندیدم ولی فکر نکنم قانونش رو لغو کرده باشن


دیشب اخبار غیر مستقیم گفت لغوه :Yahoo (94):

----------


## _Bahar_

> مملکت داره به کجا میره؟؟.......


نا کجا آباد........

----------


## saj8jad

> مملکت داره به کجا میره؟؟.......


بخاطر بی لیاقتی عاغایون به قبرستون  :Yahoo (21): 

همه این بدبختی ها زیر سر اون مهدی نوید ادهم دبیرکل شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش هستش  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## dorsa20

> بخاطر بی لیاقتی عاغایون به قبرستون 
> 
> همه این بدبختی ها زیر سر اون مهدی نوید ادهم دبیرکل شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش هستش



داداش سجاد اسید قوی میتونید برام جور کنید؟؟؟ترجیحا هیدروکلریک اسید؟؟

----------


## saj8jad

> دیشب اخبار غیر مستقیم گفت لغوه


خب پس خدا رو شکر  :Yahoo (1): 

بیچاره اونی که قرار بود با معدل 19.8 بره کارودانش بخونه  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## ashkant

> من اخرین باری که تلویزیون نگاه کردم یادم نمیاد اگر خبر رسمی دارید ادرس بدید چون برادر خودمم سال بعد نهمه ببینم چه خبره 
> خیلی ممنون


باو توو اخبار خود تلویزیون گفت بچه ها داشتن گریه میکردن البت الان زورشون به مدارس دولتی میرسه .برا مدارس غیر انتفاعی هیچ اتفاقی فلا نیفتاده

----------


## saj8jad

> داداش سجاد اسید قوی میتونید برام جور کنید؟؟؟ترجیحا هیدروکلریک اسید؟؟


هیدروکلریک اسید میخوای چکار؟  :Yahoo (94): 

اینا کارشون از اسید هم گذشته  :Yahoo (21):  ، باس ... ، ولش کن بگذریم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## dorsa20

> هیدروکلریک اسید میخوای چکار؟ 
> 
> اینا کارشون از اسید هم گذشته  ، باس ... ، ولش کن بگذریم



 :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): باس چی؟؟ :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## NESTA

یه آزمون درست کرده آموزش و پرورش به اسم آزمون رغبت ، اگه معدل 20 باشه ولی از پس آزمون من درآوردی رغبت برنیای نمیتونی رشته موردنظر قبول بشی

لطفا بفرمایید کمی آزمون رغبت !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!

----------


## کـاملیـا

*من خواهرم دهمه 
مثل اینکه 19 به بالا هر رشته ای دوست دارن میتونن برم 
اونم معدلش 20 شد اول بهش گفتن باید بره کارو دانش : ))*

----------


## saj8jad

> باس چی؟؟


بخاطر این ظلم و ناحقی  :Yahoo (21):  یه کاریشون میکردم که بعدا بگن ؛ « بأی ذنب قتلت؟! ؛ به کدامین گناه کشته شده است »  :Yahoo (4): 

میگم که ولش کن وارد جزئیاتش نشو  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Bano.m

> خب پس خدا رو شکر 
> 
> بیچاره اونی که قرار بود با معدل 19.8 بره کارودانش بخونه


واقعا خداروشکر...هرچند چند مثل اینکه رسمی به مدیرا ابلاغ نشده :Yahoo (21): 
دقیقا
.......
اما چه کاریه..بازار کار مهندسارو درست کنن...مطمئنا خیلیا بدون نیاز به این اجبارا مشتاق ریاضی وفنی حرفه ایی میشن ...

----------


## Bano.m

> یه آزمون درست کرده آموزش و پرورش به اسم آزمون رغبت ، اگه معدل 20 باشه ولی از پس آزمون من درآوردی رغبت برنیای نمیتونی رشته موردنظر قبول بشی
> 
> لطفا بفرمایید کمی آزمون رغبت !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!


بله همینطوره...یکی معدلش 16 شده رتبه اولو برا تجربی اورده  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## rezagmi

اجبار در انتخاب رشته تحصیلی حذف شد - کنکور

----------


## John4954

خودشونم نمیدونن دارن چیکار میکنن.
وضع کار خرابه و اقتصاده پوکیده چاره ای ندارن میان اینجوری سر بچه ها در میارن.

Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk

----------


## NESTA

سوابق تحصیلی یا به عبارتی نمرات دانش‌آموز ۳۵٪ از ۱۰۰٪ امتیازات هدایت تحصیلی را شامل می‌شود. 

یعنی دانش‌آموز با معدل ۲۰ تنها ۳۵٪ امتیاز از هدایت تحصیلی را کسب کرده است

----------


## NESTA

آزمونهای مشاوره ای رغبت در شرایط یکسان انجام نمی شوند. مدت زمان آنها طولانی و خسته کننده است. 

سوالات آخر را دانش آموز با خستگی و بی حوصلگی میزند. این تستها انچه را باید اندازه بگیرند را نمی گیرند( روایی ندارند). 

و امتیاز دانش آموزان خوب را پایین می اورند. برای انتخاب رشته دانش آموزان نباید مسابقه زمان انجام تست بدهند.

----------


## _Bahar_

> خودشونم نمیدونن دارن چیکار میکنن.
> وضع کار خرابه و اقتصاده پوکیده چاره ای ندارن میان اینجوری سر بچه ها در میارن.
> 
> Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk


والا .. معلوم نیست دو روز دیگه سر ما چه بلایی بیارن. :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## John4954

نمیدونم از شما هم گرفتن یا نه ولی ما تو استان فارس یه همچین چیزی گرفتن.اخرشم  یه پولی زورکی گرفتن.
ازمونه چی بود؟
یه شکل داده بود میگفت 180 درجه بچرخونیم میشه کدوم شکل؟😐😐
یه مشت سوال چرت و پرت که به جای اینکه دانش اموز چن جلسه بشینه سرکلاس همین ازمون چن جلسه وقتمون رو گرفت

Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk

----------


## NESTA

اعتراض اولیا و دانش‌آموزان به هدایت تحصیلی بدون سنجش دقیق/ دانش‌آموزان مجبورند در رشته‌های فنی ادامه تحصیل دهند | پایگاه خبری تحلیلی خا

----------


## tabrizcity

> دوستانی که میگن برن غیر انتفاعی حسابی نفسشون از جای گرم درمیاد
> 
> لطفا وضع اقتصادی مردم جامعه رو ببینید بعد سخنان حکمیانه بزنید
> 
> بیشتر مردم ایران الان زیر خط فقر هستن و برای تأمین نیازهای اولی (خوراک ، پوشاک ، مسکن) دچار مشکل حاد هستن
> 
> نمیتونن یه جفت کفش برای دانش آموز بخرن چه برسه به پرداخت هزینه 10 میلیونی غیر انتفاعی !!!!!!!!!


خخخخخ
والله تو تبریز که منطقه 1 هست غیر انتقاعی ها قیمتاشون حداکثر تا 1.5 میلیون هست که ماهانه 100 تومن می گیرن غیر انتفاعی هم هست که 10 تومن می گیره ولی دیگه اونا برای پولداراست شما ماهی 100 تومن رو با یه روز مسافر کشی و یا خیلی کارا ی دیگه تو تبریز  میتونی در بیاری

----------


## NESTA

شیوه نامه خنده دار هدایت تحصیلی

نظر دانش‌آموز  با امتیاز 10 درصد 

نظر والدین با امتیاز 5 درصد

نظر معلمان تمام دروس دوره اول متوسطه با امتیاز 10 درصد

نتایج آزمون‌های مشاوره‌ای با امتیاز 30 درصد

نتایج عملکرد تحصیلی یا همان نمرات درسی با امتیاز 35 درصد 

نظرات مشاور با امتیاز 10 درصد. 

می بینید که نظر خود دانش آموز به پشیزی نمی ارزه و تنها 10 درصد حق دخالت در سرنوشت خودش رو داره

----------


## John4954

> والا .. معلوم نیست دو روز دیگه سر ما چه بلایی بیارن.


امروز هدایت تحصیلیه واسه دهمی ها.بعدش تاثیری مثبت یا قطعی واسه کنکوری ها
یکی نیس به اینا بگه شما خراب کاری نکنین.بی سر و صدا مدیریتتون کنین😁😁ما که میدونیم بلد نیستین کارای درست و منطقی کنین حداقل خراب ترش نکنین

Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk

----------


## 3aaa

حتما پس فردا هم فوق لیسنانس برق از شریف  باید بره جا آبدارچی وایسه

----------


## biology115

> حتما پس فردا هم فوق لیسنانس برق از شریف  باید بره جا آبدارچی وایسه


مگه نیست ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## tavakoli

تجربی که دیگه ترکیده نمیدونم چرا همه دوس دارن دندونپزشک شن بین محصلای محل فقط من ریاضیم  :Yahoo (39):  ولی اینجوری پیش بره برا ما فک کنم بهتر میشه رقیب کمتر

----------


## hamed-corpo

حتی اگر این مشکل وجود داشت ، بچه ها میتونن برن انسانی یا ریاضی و کنکور تجربی بدن ! اینو که دیگه نمیتونن جلوشو بگیرن  :Yahoo (21): 

در ضمن به نظرم محدود کردن رشته تجربی شاید درست ترین کار ممکنه باشه چون واقعا کشور داره همش اشباع میشه از تجربی 

وقتی جلوی این کار گرفته بشه ، پزشک و مهندس ، اجرو قرب قبلی رو تو جامعه پیدا میکنن :Yahoo (77):

----------


## amin firoozniya

به نظر من افزايش داوطلبان رشته تجربي منجر به افزايش دانشجويان پيراپزشكي  ميشه چون فقط 2درصد از داوطلبا مي تونن در رشته هاي پزشكي/دندون/دارو بخونن  بقيه بايد پرستاري علوم آزمايشگاهي اتاق عمل...بخونن.در جمعيت جامعه پزشكا  تغييري ايجاد نميشه!!!!
به نظر من دخترا منجر به اين افزايش بي رويه  شدن.چون پسرا كه جمعيتشون معقوله(150هزارتا) اين خانم دخترا هستند كه فكر  مي كنند مي تونن بشن دكتر و بعد كنكور همه بايد بشن پرستار!!!!!
البته  فكر مي كنم خود دخترا هم قبول داشته باشن كه خيلياشون الكي اومدن رشته  تجربي.چون اصولا پزشكي و جراحي  كاري مردونه هست.شما اگه خون كسي رو به يه  زن نشون بدي غش مي كنه!!!!

----------


## کـاملیـا

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hamed-corpo


حتی اگر این مشکل وجود داشت ، بچه ها میتونن برن انسانی یا ریاضی و کنکور تجربی بدن ! اینو که دیگه نمیتونن جلوشو بگیرن 

در ضمن به نظرم محدود کردن رشته تجربی شاید درست ترین کار ممکنه باشه چون واقعا کشور داره همش اشباع میشه از تجربی 

وقتی جلوی این کار گرفته بشه ، پزشک و مهندس ، اجرو قرب قبلی رو تو جامعه پیدا میکنن


فقط هدایت تحصیلی برای این نبود که نذارن بچه ها برن تجربی

خیلی ها ریاضی و انسانی هم نمیتونستن برن*

----------


## arisa

> حتی اگر این مشکل وجود داشت ، بچه ها میتونن برن انسانی یا ریاضی و کنکور تجربی بدن ! اینو که دیگه نمیتونن جلوشو بگیرن 
> 
> در ضمن به نظرم محدود کردن رشته تجربی شاید درست ترین کار ممکنه باشه چون واقعا کشور داره همش اشباع میشه از تجربی 
> 
> وقتی جلوی این کار گرفته بشه ، پزشک و مهندس ، اجرو قرب قبلی رو تو جامعه پیدا میکنن


چه اشباعی ؟؟چه صد هزار نفر چه پونصد هزار نفر شرکت کنن اونا همون هزار نفر خودشونو می گیرن..اگه خودتون هم تو این شرایط بودین همچین حرفی می زدین؟؟

----------


## frog

مگه این500هزار همه درس خونن ؟؟؟!!!

----------


## sara_m

> *من خواهرم دهمه 
> مثل اینکه 19 به بالا هر رشته ای دوست دارن میتونن برم 
> اونم معدلش 20 شد اول بهش گفتن باید بره کارو دانش : ))*



الان خواهرتون تونستن برن اون رشته ای که میخواستن؟

----------


## Maestro Arman

هر دم از این باغ بری می رسد ....

فیش های چند صد میلیونی ....

اسید پاشی ....

شکستن دیش های ماهواره و حالا هم این !

----------


## rezagmi

بهتر نیست تاپیک بسته بشه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (68):

----------


## rezagmi

> چه اشباعی ؟؟چه صد هزار نفر چه پونصد هزار نفر شرکت کنن اونا همون هزار نفر خودشونو می گیرن..اگه خودتون هم تو این شرایط بودین همچین حرفی می زدین؟؟


ولی خیلی ها عمرشون پای کنکور تلف میشه

----------


## Navid2016

> ولی خیلی ها عمرشون پای کنکور تلف میشه


دقیقا.
چون تنها 1 درصد تو رشته های تاپ پذیرفته میشن و نکته بعدی این که هیچکس نمیتونه پیش بینی کنه وضعیت پزشکی در 7-8 سال آینده چطور میشه؟ 
مگه رشته های مهندسی دهه هفتاد و اوایل دهه هشتاد به قول معروف نونشون تو روغن نبود؟!!!

----------


## کـاملیـا

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sara_m


الان خواهرتون تونستن برن اون رشته ای که میخواستن؟


بله در حال حاضر معدل بالای 19 هر رشته ای میتونه بره*

----------


## arisa

> ولی خیلی ها عمرشون پای کنکور تلف میشه


این که چند سال عمر ادم تو کنکور تلف شه بهتر از اینه که بره یه رشته ای بخونه که 50 یا 60 سالش تلف شه ادم همیشه اون هوش و استعداد جوونیو نداره که 20 رشته عوض کنه تازشم تو کنکور رقابت اصلی بین 10هزار نفره اونایی که نخوندن خودشون می دونن سیاهی لشکرن در ضمن رشته های تاپ هیچ وقت اشباع نمی شه و همیشه خواهان داره کم کردن ظرفیتا گواه همینه

----------


## Full Professor

کار خوبی هست که آموزش و پرورش انجام داده 
مگه فقط ما به پزشک و دارو ساز و دندون پزشک نیاز داریم
هیچ وقت علوم تجربی به پای علوم انسانی نمیرسه
اگه ما یک هزارم همین که علوم تجربی علاقه دارن فقط به خاطر پول و بس به علوم انسانی اهمیت داده میشد خیلی خوب بود
علوم ریاضی هم که دولت خرج میکنه ولی از کشور میرن بیرون
واقعا مسئو لین علوم انسانی بی کفایت هستن از 1000 نفر یه نفر میشه نخبه در علوم ریاضی ان هم به خاطر کمبود توجه و بی کفایتی میره خارج از کشور
تو دهه سنی ما نیروی جوان کار زیاد داریم واقعا شرم اور هست وقتی رئیس جمهور واسه جمع کردن رای کلید میاره بیرون و بعدن میاد میگه من شرمنده ام و توجیه میکنه 
خوب اگه شرمنده میخواستی باشی نباید کاندیدا میشدی 
شرمندگی بدرد جوان بیکار نمیخوره /اگه نتونی رئیس جمهور از نیروی جوان کشورت استفاده کنی به مملکتت خیانت کردی
اگه بزاری نخبگان کشورت برن خارج بعدا ز این همه هزینه به کشورت خیانت کردی
من قسم میخورم دوباره باز هم کاندیدا میشه 
کسانی هم بهش رای بدن ....
حالا میبینمت رئیس جمهور دوباره برای رای جمع کردن کلید در بیاری و دروغ تحول مردم بدی
این نشون میده وزیر علوم هم بی لیاقت هست و بی کفایتی دولت هم نشون میده

----------


## Mahdiyeh313

*خدا لعنتشون کنه

این مملکته ما داریم؟هر روز یه خرابکاری توش میکنن.

یه مشت استبداد گر جاهلن اینا*

----------


## Mahdiyeh313

*دوستان این کاردانشی که میگن رشته ای داره که به معلمی بخوره؟

آخه خواهر کوچولوم  میخواد معلم شه*

----------


## lily7

اینکه اگه کسی بخواد بدون اوردن نمره میتونه بره رشته ی مورد علاقش ولی باید بره غیر انتفاعی درست نیست .
سالی 14-15 میلیون رو هر خانواده ای نمیتونه بپردازه !

----------


## peyman.rafiei

> *دوستان این کاردانشی که میگن رشته ای داره که به معلمی بخوره؟
> 
> آخه خواهر کوچولوم  میخواد معلم شه*


والا تا اونجایی که ما دیدیم. هر کی میخواد درس نخونه میره کاردانش!
 شما هم اعتراض کنید . چون اگه بره کاردانش بیچاره میشه! جدی میگم!!

----------


## NESTA

کاردانش و رشته معلمی ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

بابا رشته های کاردانش چغندرکاری ، پرورش ماهی ، صنایع چوب ،چاپ ، خیاطی و ......

الکترونیک جهان رفته به سمت ماهواره ، هوش مصنوعی و رباتیک 

الکترونیک ایران در رشته کاردانش همچنان تعمیر تلویزیون سیاه و سفیده

در رشته کامپیوتر کاردانش هنوز برنامه نویسی ویژوال بیسیک درس میدن که به سال 1960 برمیگرده

آدم از غصه میخاد بمیره وقتی اسم رشته کاردانش میاد

----------


## peyman.rafiei

> کاردانش و رشته معلمی ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> بابا رشته های کاردانش چغندرکاری ، پرورش ماهی ، صنایع چوب ،چاپ ، خیاطی و ......
> 
> الکترونیک جهان رفته به سمت ماهواره ، هوش مصنوعی و رباتیک 
> 
> الکترونیک ایران همچنان تعمیر تلویزیون سیاه و سفیده
> 
> آدم از غصه میخاد بمیره وقتی اسم رشته کاردانش میاد


آره. تازه من هر کسی رو که میبینم رفته کاردانش  فقط به خاطر مدرک دیپلم رفته اونجا[emoji52]

----------


## Dr.ali

> کار خوبی هست که آموزش و پرورش انجام داده 
> مگه فقط ما به پزشک و دارو ساز و دندون پزشک نیاز داریم...


سلام داداش!
مثل اینکه صدات از جای گرم بلند میشه! :Yahoo (35): 
گویا سری به بازار کار نزدید که بدونید به لطف امثال آفتابه تابان(!) مردم هر روز بیکارتر میشن!
بچه های مردم حق دارن شغلی رو انتخاب کنند که دلخواهشون باشه! نه اجبار!
نیازهای جامعه رو دولت میتونست با بهبود آینده شغلی رشته های دیگه تأمین کنه! ولی گویا جیب مدیران دولتی واجب تر بود تا بچه های مردم!
من حق میدم به بچه های مردم سرازیر بشن گروه علوم تجربی!

----------


## After4Ever

امیدوارم بچم هیچ وقت در این کشور بزرگ نشه که این نظام آموزش پرورش بهش بگه چه رشته ای رو انتخاب کن

----------


## Dr.ali

واقعاً ظلم بزرگیه در حق دانش آموز!
دقیقاً مثل ظلم تأثیر سوابق بدون امکان ترمیم در کنکور است!
اینکه نه راه فراری برای دانش آموز بذارن نه راه نجات مثل این میمونه توی یک بن بست خیلی داوطلبان رو گیر بندازن و بعدش با تراکتور بزرگ برن سمتشون و لهشون کنن! پشت فرمون هم ژست بگیرن و لبخند ملیح(!) بزنن!
کلاً من فکر میکنم اگه قانونی بود که خود قانونگذار رو ملزم به اجرای حداقل یکبار اون قانونی که گذاشته میکرد، دیگه شاهد چنین طرح های درپیت و چپری نبودیم...ای کاش بود!

----------


## peony

نهایتش زورشونو بزنن برن تجربی
چی میشه
4 سال دیگه ظرفیت پزشکی در کل کشور میرسه ب 1000 نفر
شانس قبولی نصف نصف میشه

البته ب نظر من همین درسته چون خارج از ایرانم همینطور ه

دوست من رفت داروسازی المان ترم 2 انصراف داد اینقدی ک سخت میگیرن

حقیقتش اینه که اینا میخوان کاری مشابه با اوندر کنن

همین دوستم همکلاسیش رفت خیاطی همون طراحی دوخت 2 سال خوند
الان تو ی شرکت معتبر داره کار میکنه ک  قرار داد با ایتالیا و خیلی کشورا دارن از کارشم لذت میبره
حقوق بیمه .... 
کارشم در باره لباس مشاغل هست

این ی نمونشه 

مشکل مملکت اینخ که همه فکر میکنن باهوشن چون معدل 20 دارن پس استحقق پزشکی و غیره دارم حتما 

اینهمه سمپادی فرزانگانی داریم
شاید 10 درصدشون واقعااااا نخبه باشن

----------


## peony

من موافق این طرحم 
اگه این طرح نباشه و سخت گیری های دو چندان
اینقد شاهد دله دزدی و خطای پزشکی تو این مملکت نیستیم
پزشکی مسوولیته قبل هرچیز

بله بچه 4 ساله هم ارزو داره پزشک شه !
همه ارزو دارن .... ولی قرار نیس بخاطر ارزو 
تاوانشو مردم و بچه های بی گناه ک قربانی قصور ی عده ادم پزشک نما میشن پس بدن

----------


## After4Ever

تا وقتی 80 هزار دکتری وزارت علوم بیکار در این مملکت باشه داوطلب رشته های پزشکی زیاده....
هر غلطی بکنند باز فایده نداره

----------


## lily7

> نهایتش زورشونو بزنن برن تجربی
> چی میشه
> 4 سال دیگه ظرفیت پزشکی در کل کشور میرسه ب 1000 نفر
> شانس قبولی نصف نصف میشه
> 
> البته ب نظر من همین درسته چون خارج از ایرانم همینطور ه
> 
> دوست من رفت داروسازی المان ترم 2 انصراف داد اینقدی ک سخت میگیرن
> 
> ...


شما یه نمونه رو داری مثال میزنی ! یکی که رفته طراحی دوخت و موفق شده ولی من خیلی از دوستانم رفتن طراحی دوخت و با استعداد هم بودن ولی الان کاری ندارن ! یا شروع به کار کردن ولی نتیجه نگرفتن ...
 الان در یکی از دانشگاه های دولتی تهران و یه رشته ی خوب بچه ها کار ندارن ! تنها نگرانیشون پیدا کردن کاره ! بهترین رتبه ها و بعد هم بهترین معدل ها حاضرن کار غیر مرتبط انجام بدن !
حالا بگین چرا همه میخوان پزشکی بخونن ؟ حداقل آینده ی این رشته مطمئنه ... الان یه سر برین تاپیک لیسانسه های مشتاق پزشکی ,ببین اونجا چه خبره ! کار پیدا نمیشه و وقتی مقایسه میکنن میبینن دوباره باید از اول شروع کنن .
الان بچه هایی که میرن کارو دانش و فنی حرفه ای وضعشون از ما به مراتب بدتر میشه ...

----------


## Maestro Arman

> کار خوبی هست که آموزش و پرورش انجام داده 
> مگه فقط ما به پزشک و دارو ساز و دندون پزشک نیاز داریم
> هیچ وقت علوم تجربی به پای علوم انسانی نمیرسه
> اگه ما یک هزارم همین که علوم تجربی علاقه دارن فقط به خاطر پول و بس به علوم انسانی اهمیت داده میشد خیلی خوب بود
> علوم ریاضی هم که دولت خرج میکنه ولی از کشور میرن بیرون
> واقعا مسئو لین علوم انسانی بی کفایت هستن از 1000 نفر یه نفر میشه نخبه در علوم ریاضی ان هم به خاطر کمبود توجه و بی کفایتی میره خارج از کشور
> تو دهه سنی ما نیروی جوان کار زیاد داریم واقعا شرم اور هست وقتی رئیس جمهور واسه جمع کردن رای کلید میاره بیرون و بعدن میاد میگه من شرمنده ام و توجیه میکنه 
> خوب اگه شرمنده میخواستی باشی نباید کاندیدا میشدی 
> شرمندگی بدرد جوان بیکار نمیخوره /اگه نتونی رئیس جمهور از نیروی جوان کشورت استفاده کنی به مملکتت خیانت کردی
> ...


دوست عزیز اختیارات رئیس جمهور در حد یه آبدارچی هست و نمی تونه کار زیادی رو انجام بده .

بیکاری مفزط موجود در کشور هم تقصیر سیستم هست که یه رئیس جمهور نالایق و بی سواد که هدفی  جز نابودی ایران نداشت (اوس محمود ) رو هشت سال پای کار آورد و باعث شد بسیاری از کارخونه های کوچیک ورشکست بشن و بیکاری به اوج خودش برسه و فقر در جامعه گسترش پیدا کنه و روحانی تقصیری نداره !

----------


## arisa

> نهایتش زورشونو بزنن برن تجربی
> چی میشه
> 4 سال دیگه ظرفیت پزشکی در کل کشور میرسه ب 1000 نفر
> شانس قبولی نصف نصف میشه
> 
> البته ب نظر من همین درسته چون خارج از ایرانم همینطور ه
> 
> دوست من رفت داروسازی المان ترم 2 انصراف داد اینقدی ک سخت میگیرن
> 
> ...


شما خودت  داری دوباره کنکور می دی چرا نرفتی دنبال طراحی دوخت یا رشته های کاردانش .. ان چه برای خود نمی پسندی برای دیگران هم مپسند

----------

